# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Río Zumeta

## Makina

Hola
¿Me puede indicar alguien como puedo consultar el caudal actual del río Zumeta?
Gracias

----------


## Luján

> Hola
> ¿Me puede indicar alguien como puedo consultar el caudal actual del río Zumeta?
> Gracias


Hola!

En la web del SAIH de la CHSegura: http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...h/visorjs.html

Selecciona Caudal en Cauces y selecciona uno de los puntos de control, si es que hay en ese río.

----------


## Makina

Gracias Lujan, ya conozco esa pagina pero no encuentro ningún punto de control de esa zona. Me preguntaba si habría otra forma de saberlo.
Gracias
Rafa

----------


## Luján

> Gracias Lujan, ya conozco esa pagina pero no encuentro ningún punto de control de esa zona. Me preguntaba si habría otra forma de saberlo.
> Gracias
> Rafa


Lo único que se me ocurre es buscar un punto de control anterior y otro posterior a la desembocadura del Zumeta y hacer cuentas. Claro está, sería una aproximación.

----------


## No Registrado

Es difícil saber el caudal del Zumeta, a pesar de la existencia del embalse de la Novia o la Vieja, como se quiera llamar.
Ello es debido a que parte del caudal se deriva hacia la central eléctrica de Miller mediante un túnel, lo mismo que ocurre con Anchuricas en el Segura, que también alimenta a la central de Miller mediante otro túnel.
Por ello no es posible conocer el caudal del Zumeta antes de su llegada al Segura.

----------


## Makina

Gracias a los dos, no hay puntos que yo vea por arriba y abajo, al final lo único que me queda es llamar y que se asomen. :-)
Rafa

----------


## No Registrado

> Es difícil saber el caudal del Zumeta, a pesar de la existencia del embalse de la Novia o la Vieja, como se quiera llamar.
> Ello es debido a que parte del caudal se deriva hacia la central eléctrica de Miller mediante un túnel, lo mismo que ocurre con Anchuricas en el Segura, que también alimenta a la central de Miller mediante otro túnel.
> Por ello no es posible conocer el caudal del Zumeta antes de su llegada al Segura.


No conocía estas tuberías a la central de Miller.
Pista para hidroeléctricas:
Elevación nocturna desde cola del Tranco de Beas (630msnm) hasta 920 m.,  con 1500 m. de tubería. Desde aquí por gravedad (túnel de 14 Km.) hasta 900 msnm. en Anchuricas.  Turbinar en horas pico. 
Quizás se puedan aprovechar 100 ó 200 Hm3., dependiendo el año. En los últimos años podría incluso contribuir a evitar inundaciones.

----------

